# batteries



## karbellam (6 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I'm getting the following messages:

Electrical system is unable to support all features

Electrical system backup power is unavailable

Schedule service to replace low voltage battery (no hphen between low and voltage)

I'd appreciate knowing if anyone has gotten these messages and what they did (if anything) to resolve them

thanks,

Karen


----------



## czogg (Aug 26, 2019)

Had the same message a few weeks ago, scheduled service and mobile guy showed up to replace a battery in the car. Took about 15 minutes. Pretty easy fix.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

karbellam said:


> Schedule service to replace low voltage battery.


Simple. Free if you're under warranty, +/- $120 if not.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Simple. Free if you're under warranty, +/- $120 if not.


I had a 12V battery replaced in a relative's gas car last year using AAA - which means a discounted battery/installation. What I can tell you from that is $120 is a really good price for it! I think Tesla might be charging the wholesale price for the battery, and eating profit on it, because they certainly wouldn't eat the $50 for 15 min of labor.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I've been unable to even locate a supplier of an acceptable (51R?) battery that I can purchase to install myself for anywhere near $120. So, yes, Tesla's deal here is excellent.


----------

